# [Limpieza HD] Que se puede borrar (cerrado)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Ya tengo casi el Pc completamente tuneado... funciona todo lo que se me ocurre que tenía que funcionar...

Incluso no se como pero el flash plugin funciona razonablemente bien... en ubuntu va de culo y yo pensaba que era un problema con el linux y que no dependía de la distro, pero en Gentoo va muy bien...

Bueno el caso es que estaba pensando hacer limpieza de disco duro, ya que el disco lo tengo con 10 gb de de los 15 que le había asignado para el sistema... y que se me antojaron más que suficientes (tengo otros 10 en otra partición que es donde monto /home... además tengo otro disco partido en 4 que sólo lo uso de datos y para bajar pelis).

El caso es que con otras distros nunca he llegado a los 5 gb instalando básicamente lo mismo que en Gentoo y con esta los he superado con creces. Me imagino que se debe en gran medida a los paquetes que he descargado para hacer la instalación y que están pendientes de limpiar. He estado buscando donde se me va el espacio y básicamente se me va de la siguiente manera:

/usr/ --> 6,8 gb

/usr/lib/          --> 1,4 gb

/usr/portage/  --> 2,9 gb

/usr/share/     --> 1,6 gb

El caso es que cuando empecé a instalarme Gentoo en un post que preguntaba varias cosas me comentaron que los paquetes que descarga emerge los deja en /usr/portage/distfiles/, pero no me quedó muy claro si me los podía cargár o no.

1.- ¿Es seguro hacer un rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*? o hay que dejar los paquetes ahi por algo.

2.- ¿Se puede decir a emerge que cuando termine de instalar borre los paquetes descargado?

3.- ¿Es conveniente hacer limpia de algun otros directorio?

Gracias por contestar y un saludo a todosLast edited by will198 on Sun Aug 23, 2009 9:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## the incredible hurd

A

/usr/portage/distfiles/*

y a

/var/tmp/portage/*

les puedes hacer un rm -rf periódico sin problemas.

----------

## will198

Ok hecho,

ahora en lugar de 9,8 gb tengo 7,7 gb... me sigue pareciendo demasiado... de hecho pensaba instalar gentoo en mi viejo portatil que tiene una partición con 3 gb libres... pero visto lo visto seguiré con el debian 4.0 que tiene que no va mal

¿algo más se puede borrar?

----------

## i92guboj

Puedes ir usando du -sh para ir viendo donde se concentra el espacio. En principio, un sistema completo puede caber en bastante menos espacio, pero todo depende de los paquetes que instales. Puedes echar un vistazo en /usr/src, y asegurarte de no tener más kernels instalados de los que realmente necesites. Si estás en amd64 también puedes cambiar a un profile que no tenga multilib, pero ten en cuenta que esto no es reversible, y no podrás usar wine ni ningún otro programa de 32 bits.

También prueba a hacer un "emerge --ask --depclean", quizás tengas más de una versión de gcc instalada, lo cual no suele ser necesario.

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Puedes echar un vistazo en /usr/src, y asegurarte de no tener más kernels instalados de los que realmente necesites.

 

Y por supuesto echa un vistazo a /lib/modules/ y borra también todos aquellos de los kernels que ya no utilices; no se me había ocurrido esto y es una de las cosas que más espacio ocupan, i92guboj siempre brillante.

----------

## pcmaster

Y no sólo /var/tmp/portage. De hecho dentro de /var/tmp se puede borrar todo lo que se quiera.

----------

## will198

gracias por los consejos, la verdad es que no se me había ocurrido que /lib/modules/xxx pudiese ocupar tanto espacio, pero en mi caso tenía 2 gb... eso de debe a que compile 4 kernels hasta que di con uno razonable  :Smile: 

por cierto lo de du -h ya lo conocía... es una de las pocas instrucciones que recuerdo de cuando me lei los tutoriales de linux hace varios años...

¿habría alguna posibilidad de "du -sh +opcion adicional" que te dijese lo que ocupa el directorio donde estas y que te dijese lo que ocupan justo los siguientes subdirectorios?... es decir

/usr/ xx gb.

/usr/portage/ xx gb.

/usr/src/xx gb.

/usr/xx/ xx gb.

.....

No se si me explico

Ayer eche un vistazo al debian 4.0 del portatil que tiene practicamente lo mismo instalado que la gento y ocupaba 3,5 gb frente a los 6,5 que me ocupa ahora la gentoo... 

Por cierto en gentoo ay que dejar las fuentes del kernel en /usr/src/ para cuando emerge compila paquetes o se pueden dejar (se que con los drivers de la nvidia hay que dejarlo pero no se si el resto de paquetes las necesitan)

Un saludo y muchas gracias por los consejos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Si tu partición es ext3 recomiendo usar esta guia de la cual he utilizado 

```
# tune2fs -O dir_index /dev/hdx# 

# tune2fs -O has_journal -o journal_data /dev/hdx# 

# tune2fs -m 1 /dev/hdx#
```

 En la ultima linea se le indica que en vez de usar del total de la particón el 5% para root solo le deje el 1%, en una partición pequeña no se nota gran diferencia, pero en una de 80GB 160GB ó más ya me diras lo que se librea.

Yo en un disco para data de 250 lo tenia con el 5% (12,5GB) despues de aplicar lo antes dicho deje 2,5GB para root y quedaron libres 10GB

----------

## will198

He leido la guía y por lo que he entendidop es para hacer más eficiente el sistema a archivos ext3, ¿no?

lo de usar el tune2fs me da un poco de yuyu la verdad... (¿Hay peligro de cargarme algo? ¿Sólo mejoran el rendimiento?)no vaya a ser que me carge el trabajo de toda esta semana... lo de jugar con las particiones no me hace mucha gracia... por eso tengo el disco duro completamente partido

Eleazar Anzola: "En la ultima linea se le indica que en vez de usar del total de la particón el 5% para root solo le deje el 1%, en una partición pequeña no se nota gran diferencia, pero en una de 80GB 160GB ó más ya me diras lo que se librea."

¿Esto a que se refiere?, ¿me cambia las particiones y me crea otras?  ¿o los archivos ocupan menos?

Yo tengo estructurado mis discos asi:

disco de sistemas: 80 gb

sda1 15 gb para el / de ubuntu

sda2 10 gb para el /home de ubuntu

sda3 2 gb para el swap de ubuntu/gentoo

sda5 15 gb para el / de gentoo (Pensé que con 15 gb me sobraba pero ahora empiezo a dudar)

sda6 16 gb para el /home de gentoo

sda7 10 gb de momento sin usar... la cree para probar distros... aunque no se que haré con ella

sda8 18 gb para WinXp (hay programas como el Excel o el VB que no me queda mas remedio que seguir usando)

Disco de datos: 120 gb

sdb1: 40 gb: Pelis del torrent

sdb2: 40 gb: no se muy bien que tengo aqui la verdad, creo que la música de mi mujer y tb backups de cosas

sdb3: 40 gb: fotos y otras cosas (la verdad es que me sobra espacio)

sdb4: 40 gb: esta es Fat32 y la uso de intercambio de ficheros entre win y linux... pero la uso poco

En principio me sibra espacio de disco... para datos y en teoría para sistemas... lo de tener todo tan partido y tan separado... es porque llevo ya muchos años usando el Pc (más de 20) y no es la primera vez que me cargo una partición o me casca un disco duro... así que de esta manera si me casco un disco siempre puedo seguir con el otro hasta que reparo el que casca...

Por cierto tengo tb un viejo disco duro de 20 gb partido en tres con un winxp,  un ubuntu 7 y un DSL algo así por si falla el de 80 gb (Leyendo esto suena todo un poco paranoico ¿no?)

Así es dificil quedarse sin Pc  :Smile: 

PD: La última cagada fue la semana pasada cuando intentaba instalar el Gentoo en sda5... el live CD de Gentoo no te deja instalar si las particiones tienen datos y en lugar de formatear las particiones desde consola le di a borrar particion en el gestor gráfico de instalación... en lugar de borrar la partición me borro la tabla de particiones del sda entero... sin preguntar para confirmar ni nada... creo que esto lo deberían cambiar (por si alguien se lo toma como sugerencia)... gracias a dios las fotos del enano estaban en otro disco físico si no ahora sería noticia "Mujer mata a marido por perder todas las fotos de su hijo pequeño"

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

MUCHO mas eficiente que EXT3 es EXT4, por si te interesa realmente exprimir tus discos rígidos.

Tune2fs es para usarlo con cuidado, ante la duda siempre está man tune2fs al rescate. Con los parámetros que te comenta Eleazar mas arriba está optimizando precisamente un poco el rendimiento, un poco la velocidad de búsqueda de archivos y otro tanto el tamaño que se desperdicia en particiones demasiado grandes. 

Nada de que preocuparse, no se rompe nada, ni se crean ni se eliminan o redimensionan particiones, se modifican "al vuelo"  :Very Happy: 

Tu esquema de particionado podría mejorarse un poquito compartiendo el /home de tu Ubuntu con el de tu Gentoo, de esa forma de paso compartis la misma configuración de programas por usuario en ambas distribuciones y se hace menos lío de cosas.

Acercta de tu PD. El instalador gráfico de Gentoo nunca funcionó bien, y hoy en día además de estar totalmente desactualizado ya no tiene soporte. No me extraña en absoluto que haga ese tipo de cosas, pero para la próxima vez, prueba con app-admin/testdisk que estoy seguro te hubiera recuperado tu esquema de particiones anterior al desastre en un santiamén.

Salud!

**EDITO** Y para exprimir aún mas tus discos rígidos, habiendo 3 bien podrías hacerte un buen Raid modo cero formateado en EXT4 que es lo que estoy usando ya mismo. La pc vuela...

----------

## will198

Hola de nuevo,

Ya he probado las instruciones que me sugirió Eleazar Anzola... las probe primero en Ubuntu (por si se jodía... es mas facil de reinstalar  :Smile:  ) y como no paso nada extraño las he probado en el Gentoo  :Smile: 

Con respecto al espacio nada de nada... en Ubuntu tenía antes 3,2 gb usados y sigo teniendo 3,2 gb despues de correr los tune2fs... en gentoo tenía antes 6,4 gb usados antes de correr los tune2fs y sigo teniendo los mismo 6,4 gb

De todas formas voy a dejar el tema ya, porque de momento me sobra disco duro... y no creo que instale mucho más... o al menos nada que me coma 8 gb...

Con respecto a compartir el home, lo pensé pero hace un par de años me lo desaconsejaron por problemas de compatibilidad... de todas formas hace un par de años lo que tenia era ubuntu 32 y ubuntu de 64... y ahi si que puede haber más problemas de compatibilidad (Ej. los plugins del navegador si se guardan en la hom de cada usuario, o al menos eso creo)...

De todas formas he probado a decirle a ubuntu que arrancase con la home de Gentoo... y me ha salido una retaila de errores que me han echado para atras... y no tengo muchas ganas ahora de ver de que se queja...

Con respecto a lo del ext4.... de momento voy a pasar... no entiendo de casi nada de sistemas de archivos, y si el ext3 no funciona mal no me voy a meter a experimentar... quizás en la próxima distro que monte pruebe el ReinsFS (o como se escriba) que en el enlace que Eleazar Anzola me puso sobre el tune2fs lo ponían muy bien...

Mil gracias por vuestro tiempo... y me imagino que nos veremos por aquí... aun me falta meterme con la configuración xorg para poder enchufar el Pc a la Tele, antes del desastre lo conseguí poner... pero como me pasa casi siempre se me olvida como lo hice  :Sad:  así que volveré a leer doc y me tocará preguntar... pero esto para dentro de unos días

----------

